
Escher’s Waterfall Is Real - ColinWright
http://www.greatmathsteachingideas.com/2011/02/20/eschers-waterfall-is-real/
======
ColinWright
This was submitted (via a different site) over two years ago. It's quite
intriguing now looking back on that and seeing how close the suggested
explanations were.

Or not.

Here's that previous discussion:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2233584>

